# Western Flyer Special Edition



## oggimyson (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello,
I did a google image search on this particular model and the attachment here seems fairly authentic but would appreciate your opinions.
What is the market value of this bike?


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 8, 2012)

It's one of the reproductions made by Columbia in the late 1980's to use up the remaining parts left over from the RX-5 production run. There was never an actual Western Flyer from the 1950's that looked like this.
  They seem to fetch $200 - $400 on eBay in excellent condition.


----------



## oggimyson (Oct 8, 2012)

Once again thanks. Learning everyday. What's on ebay is priced way high although one is actively being bid on and is below 300.


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice bike, I also have one that I changed the colors a bit, and although they are reproductions they still looks great. I am new to the game and you learn as you go. I've seen some posted for high dollar and I guess it is what the market will bare, If you do some homework you can pick up some deals, and at times you might be the one someone has been waiting for. I know that has happened to me on occasions with the car stuff. If you stay in the game get to know the game you in and seek out information. Most of all just enjoy it and have fun, that is the name of the Game...


----------

